# Rebatching oven CP to fix mistakes



## christinemm (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello, I just botched a batch of CP 5 lb soap by forgetting to add one oil. I had premeasured  everything the night before but one oil got shoved to the side and forgotten until I was cleaning up about 20 minutes after it was in the mold and already started the gel phase. It had reached trace and looked great. Since I had my olive oil in 2 containers I forgot so added 1 but not the other, I'd forgotten the Olive Oil was in 2 containers. 

Q1. Should I have dumped the soap out of the mold and added the oil and mixed it right then?

I left it in the mold for 24 hours and it looked gorgeous but upon cutting was very crumbly. Made sense, too much lye for that recipe. I use the Soap app from Soap Queen and my own recipe for oils. 

I read directions from a handful of sources on how to rebatch using the oven method. I did that yesterday (36 hours after making the soap) and added in some distilled water and the forgotten olive oil. I stirred it every 30 minutes for 2 hours and remolded when it was kind of a thick gloppy mass. I molded it then because it seemed to keep drying out and some on the sides of the pot were getting burned brown areas, rather than going to a full liquid so I just remolded it. The oven was at 200 degrees and I used a thick high quality stainless steel pan.

28 hours later it is still too soft in the mold to unmold and cut. Seems so wet and soft.

Q2. Is this what rebatched soap does? Stays wet and sticky? How long will it take to turn good or how long until I know if it is a failure?

I use the soap making resource 5 lb acrylic slab mold with an acrylic lid on it, and I insulate with a beach towel.

I am so confused!

(And I am coming up with a new way to organize myself so I don't forget to add an oil again!)

Thanks
ChristineMM




Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## savonierre (Aug 26, 2013)

I use a crock pot to fix errors like that, i cook it until it is melted down and check for zap and mold it. It could be the water you added that is making it so soft. If it doesn't zap you can leave it to see if it hardens up..( sorry that happened to your soap)..I keep a tick sheet on my counter, as I add an oil I cross it off, it is so easy to forget something..


----------



## MOGal70 (Aug 28, 2013)

Rebatching generally only requires a little bit of water, so if you used very much water it will take a while for the soap to get hard. 

I like to use a spray bottle and mist after adding a couple inches of shavings, then more shavings then mist... I don't measure but probably use about a teaspoon or two of water.


----------



## Second Impression (Aug 28, 2013)

If you used full water, I wouldn't recommend adding any additional water for a rebatch that young. Rebatch soaps don't get really smooth like CP, a gloopy consistency is about right while it's still hot. The finished rebatch bars will have a rustic look to them with darker and lighter flecks throughout. Your soap is likely fine, it will just take a long time to dry out and will likely warp a bit more than you're used to. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------

